# Head Count and Food List for FLF Good Bye Fling



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*This is what I have so far. * 

*30 people so far. So all you people making dishes, make enough for a small army.*

Remember try not to bring frozen solid meats.

Bring ice and a cooler.

I did not count Big Rad and Kyle.

If I have missed any one let me know

FL Fisherman * 

Orest * Baked beans, some chicken, sliced/chopped onions, tomatos, and lettuce
2 burner Coleman stove

BubbBlue * 10lbs of burgers and enough buns to cover them and 1 grill (bring the charcoal one)

Nserch4Drum * marinated pork on a stick

Big Rad * Waiting for Doc. Appt. on 9/9

CrawFish * Cheese, a bag of Charcoal and a bottle of lighter fluid

HuskyMD * Lot of Chips

Axon * Smaller camping grills I can bring for the corn. I will also bring some soda.

SurfMan and WtrDog * serveral cases of soda

Murphman & Liam * Hot & Sweet Italian Sausages - with rolls

Fish-On+ 4 Friends * chips, drinks, and plates

SandCrab * Chicken

Flounda * Burgers and buns

Hat80 * Potato Salad

Master Caster+Pop and 1 Friend * Fried Chicken

Anthony * Oysters of FLF

DFishMon * Depending on work

Fisherman8876 * Depends on getting van fixed

Fishing_Noob * Thai food (Spicy)

Smoothbore54 *

JigMaker, Wife and son * Dessert


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm bringing my Norwegian buddy John Evyu (his beard rivals Hat's). He has never fished the ocean--so someone who knows what they are doing will have to give him some tips.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

OK.

I will add him to the list.


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

I Plan on being there if I don't have to work.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

DFishMon I added you.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I'm bringing:
Along with burgers, buns and grill, make that two small camping grills, one gas and one charcoal, and also one bag of charcoal, a grill tool set and foil.

Somebody else bringing cheese?

May come over early on Friday night to get some fishing in ahead of time. Still haven't decided whether to camp or motel it.

.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Charcoal and Lighter Fluid? Who said that I was bringing that? Just kidding, but I'll bring some oysters as well, I know how much FLF has been asking for them .


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> I'm bringing my Norwegian buddy John Evyu (his beard rivals Hat's). He has never fished the ocean--so someone who knows what they are doing will have to give him some tips.


Trevor,

Is he going to fish? Do you have a setup for him? If not, let me know if you need a spare rod (10' surf rod) for him and I will hook you up.

Sandcrab


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Anthony*

Can you bring chesse again???  

Shaggy will probably not make it. If does it will after 6, and that depends on if he has to work the following day.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Orest*

What else do you need? I can bring a thing or 2.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bring some sliced yellow american cheese*

and a bag of charcoal and lighter fluid.


Thanks


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Got it!*

Cheese, charcoal and light fluid.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Sorry Guys I wanted to but*

Can't make it due to my job;but I might be able to be there Sunday Mourning.  I'll see I defently be there on Sunday.I hope you guys can stick arround.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Add Me To The No Show List*

My daughter will be here from San Francisco that weekend on business and I'm getting a lot flack from the war dept. about beng away that Saturday.  So to keep peace in the family I'll have to bow out.  

Catman.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Cat/Fish-Man*

Ok on the no show.

Ya those wars can last a long time. No sense in starting one.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*What?*

No catman   that is alright. I think what we talked about before is going to happen Nick. So be prepared for some time early to mid October. I will get with you later about it. Tell your daughter I said hi!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

****** Updated ******

Guest list updated.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Fiesta!!!*

This looks like one of the party/fishing get together that I can't miss. It's going to be a blast seeing new faces and some familiar faces of the board. I can't wait. Darn, I didn't know Jason has that many friends.   I guess, you'll make lots of fishing buddies if you go fishing that much. J/K buddy. See everyone at IRI.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jason....I was hoping you'd be around in Oct. for the event.  

Catman.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

FYI, I reserved a campsite for Friday and Saturday night, if anybody needs a last minute place to park a tent. I'll have one there, but there should be room. Delaware Seashore SP, old camp.

I plan on going over Friday night to get some fishin in ahead of the picnic.

.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I'll be in the area Friday as well. Hanging in the back of IRB catching some bait. Any requests? I'll be sure to have some extra in the cooler. Like I said before. Anyone that needs a ride onto the beach from IRI you're more than welcome to hitch!


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I am going to be there. What do you need me to bring?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

i may have 4 buddies of mine tagging along. they are good people, and good fishermen. they are not board members, but i fish with them frequently at plo. they wanted a change of scenery. there always seems to be more than enough, so, i hope y'all don't mind. they're self sufficient, but hopefully they'll be welcomed in the festivities.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Ill be bringing my dad and a Buddy*

My dad will be joining me as well as a friend of mine who actually directed me to this site when I first joined. he never officially joined the site but if it wasnt for him I wouldnt have found it or the nice people that i have been able to meet.........Tight Lines



MC


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*All are WELCOME*

We should have plenty of food. We are in need of some dessert. Store bought cookies sound nice.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

you can scratch John Evyu.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*We have 32 people*

So make sure you bring plenty of food.

Clyde what is the word on the pavilion?


Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I talked to Billr,*

He spoke to them last week and they know we are coming. The bottom line is we still need to have someone there early. If another group comes in and gets it first, it's theirs.

When we did the clean-up they put a reserved sign out because we were doing a service for the park. They can't make that promise this time. ....Tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*How early would that have to be?*

And the pavilion are on the north side of the inlet, right and once in the area where are they located? I been there once and I just pulled into the parking lot next to the road.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The one we want is,*

beside the park parking lot next to the office and campground. It seems I remember that Bubbablue reserved a campsite for Fri, maybe he could get there early Sat.? Just a idea, I may be getting there on Fri also. Guess we'll need to play it by ear. .....Tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*How about it Bubba*

can you get up and put your grills there and reserve the pavilion for us???


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*To all*

SeaSalt won't be able to make it. Hat can you make a little extra potato salad?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No problem!*

 With that said, I've been to too many of these things, you can count on 1/3 of the people on the list not showing up anyway.  Thats one reason we always have so much food leftover. Thats also a goodthing for the diehards that stick it out the rest of the weekend.  ....Tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks*

Hopefully most will make it, to say good bye to Jason and to do a little fishing.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Just this sec got off the phone with Billr.*

It seems they have a clean-up going on at IRI on Sat. also. If we want that pavilion we need to have someone there early in the AM to get it and I'm talking by 6 or 7am! If not, were SCREWED! ....Tightlines


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Orest, 
I'm still coming, and the surf just might be manageable by the weekend. Liam may choose Toby Keith over fishing.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Is he sick?*

At least is not the Dixie Chick's.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hat80*

Hopefully BubbaBlue will come thru. If not I will get there early.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I will try and get there early. I will know in the next few days how early I can get there. If I'm down that way Friday I can definitely show up early. I'm suposed to hook up with Bubba early on Saturday anyway. If we do happen to get shut out, there is plenty of Pavilion Space North of the inlet at Savages Ditch Road. It's down past the air station and on the bay. The inlet fisherman would have to drive down about a half mile and the beach fisherman could access the beach right across highway one. Orest, let me know how early you are planning on arriving and I will make every attempt possible to be there.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Murphman*

What time does it open up? I can try and be there at 6 am; just a long way, will be taking Friday off to cook, slice, chop and pack. Will have to go to bed really early. I will be driving back some time Saturday evening.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

The inlet is accessible 24-7 right now and so is the crossing that I am talking about. I'll be in touch with you later in the week about my ETA.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*What time do we want to eat???*

It's suppose to start at noon. How about we eat at 2:00 pm; this will give everybody who is bringing food that has to be cooked get there.

Any objections????

Please don't bring frozen solid meat. We want to eat that same day.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Murphman*

OK. 

Just let me know.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Don't have net access at work unfortunately.
Got a campsite reserved Friday and Saturday. I plan on camping there Friday night "if" the weather is ok. Current forecast is looking like Frances will be outa here and will be ok. If it should turn cr*ppy, I'll go over Saturday morning fairly early instead. (Maybe by 8)

Once you grab a pavilion, do you have to stay there and hold onto it or can you reserve it and leave? If I can reserve it and then get back to fishing, I'll try to get it dark-thirty. Don't want to spend half the day sitting on a picnic table in other words.

Hat, who was the ranger person you mentioned I should talk to? I'll try to talk to them Friday night.

Murph, are you still coming over Fri for a bit? If so and I'm there we can plan the AM.

Hat, Orest and Murph. I'll send my contact info by PM.

Also, does anyone know of a site that has the fishin regs for there? Don't have a clue what's legal and I may be fishing there Friday night late.

Looking forward to it. Picked up 10lb's of burgers today. 

.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Bubbablue,*

The contact is Winky King, she runs the park. Just tell her your with P&S and she will remember us from the clean-up. I don't think you would have to sit there all day. If we could just get some grills, stoves, anything in there to show it's taken, we should be ok. Maybe a Bye Bye FLF fling sign would help too. As I remember, once we have the pavilion secured and are things in there they will give you a reserved sign. 

I may be at the campground Fri night also? I just don't know for sure yet. ....Tightlines


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Try www.destateparks.com


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

TF, didn't see anything on that one except for ORV info. Still looking.

Do they have anything at the campgroud/park office... like a brochure?

thx...
.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, I am off at four on Friday, and as of now don't have to be back until the afternoon on Saturday (still working on it), but if not, I have slept in worse situations, and only about a two hour drive, and if I can help, and someone is willing to wake me up in time for a shower and work, meaning gotta be outta there by noon at the latest), I can volunteer for the "pavillion" sleepover, it's the least I can do.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Shaggy  For someone that was going to hang it up not to long ago you got to be the MAN


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Got it. Good old google

Fishing regs for DE.

http://www.dnrec.state.de.us/fw/tidefish.htm

.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Im gonna need driving directions*

I need directions to the shindig. never been up that far to fish and dont want to get lost. I plan on leaving the house very early saturday........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Posted by HuskyMD in another thread (thanks Husky):
08-27-2004, 12:54 PM 

I-495 E. 16.4 miles Map 

Merge onto US-50 E via exit number 19A toward ANNAPOLIS (Portions toll). 47.1 miles Map 

Turn LEFT onto MD-404/QUEEN ANNE HWY/WYE MILLS QUEEN ANNE RD. Continue to follow MD-404 E. 29.6 miles Map 

Stay straight to go onto SEASHORE HWY/DE-404 BR. Continue to follow DE-404 BR. 3.1 miles Map 

Turn SLIGHT LEFT onto MAIN ST/US-13 BR/DE-404 BR. <0.1 miles Map 

Turn RIGHT onto DE-404 S/SUSSEX HWY S/US-13 S. 0.2 miles Map 

Turn LEFT onto SEASHORE HWY/DE-404. Continue to follow DE-404 E. Pass through 1 roundabout. 24.2 miles Map 

Stay straight to go onto COASTAL HWY S/US-9 E/DE-1 S. Continue to follow DE-1 S. 

Follow 1 South until you pass tackle shop on right and turn right into Indian River Inlet parking lot


Basically, 50E to 404 which has lots of turns so you have to follow signs...stay on 404 til you hit 1 South near the outlet malls of Rehoboth and go south past Rehoboth, Dewey Beach, etc. until you hit IRI.

.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

For those of you that have not been to IRI here is a pic of the area.

areial photo
The bridge you see in the picture is RT 1


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*ho'in tackle*

besides the monkey I'm bringin...I will have a rod rack and an Avet reel I will be hawkin.....so just find me and my beater.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

NOAA - Bethany Beach:

Friday. Partly cloudy. Highs around 80. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 

Friday night. Partly cloudy. Lows in the mid 60s. Northwest winds around 10 mph. Becoming north after midnight. 

Saturday. Partly cloudy. Highs in the upper 70s. 

Saturday night. Mostly clear. Lows in the mid 60s. 

Sunday. Partly cloudy. Highs in the upper 70s. 

-------------

FYI,
I'll probably be going over Friday mid-day. Hope to be fishing by afternoon.

I'll also try to look up Winky and chat about the pavilion.

If there's a change on my end, I'll post an update.

.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*does those directions take me past the choptank???*

If so I wanted to stop there and try and get some fresh spot before hitting the shindig........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

No, you turn off of 50 onto 404 way before Cambridge.

I've never fished IRI but I've heard there are places to catch bait on the bayside of the inlet.

.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Hey Mastercaster,Spots at CHSP*

Spots will be in the Surf or at Cape Henlopen Fishing Pier.Cape Henlopen is you best bet for Spots;its on your way down.When on Rt 1 take a left turn at the light located near the WaWa ;the light before that one you will see an Exon on your left.After turning left at the light located near the WaWa make a left at the Stop sighn.Then you will follow that road to Lewes Ferrry meaning you will stay on that road cross over the bridge not going into Lewes.When Freeman Hwy(name of the road) ends you will take right.And you will follow the sighns and they'll lead you to the Pier.Spot are pulled up 2 at a time off that pier.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*OK 30 people*

Am sick as a dog, but will be there. Taking tomorrow off to get ready.



Big Rad what did the doc say?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sure would be nice*

if everyone that is still going checks in today. That way we will have a good headcount on the amount of food, ect to bring. I'll be there Fri, don't know what time yet for sure. ....Tightlines


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I'll be there plus one more


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Nice idea Clyde*

Am there. A little under the weather thou.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Liam is now coming with me. My wife did'nt want to spend the 2 Franklins and more a piece to see the "Angry American"  We are leaving Wilmington on Friday night by 9PM. We will stop at CHSP hopefully, on the way down to catch some bait, then will stay with my parents back on IRB. I just need to be able to get my man up early on Saturday. He has grown too fond of sleep over the last year. Looking forward to seeing all of you again. Have a safe trip down.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

*I'll be there including wife.*

Also, is it possible for me and my wife to hitch a ride with anyone planning on fishing the beach? Never fished the surf and would really like to learn the skills. Just wish my Honda Accord can take me out there.....  

Tony


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

plannin on headin out6-7am...depending on how I spend Fri nite....Suga and Spice...FLF and Ant?....well if Teo is still in tow....we'll try to head out early....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Orest said:


> Am there. A little under the weather thou.


Yeah, must be something in the air... I'm starting to get a sinus infection myself, but I'm going to act like I'll be well for the weekend and I still plan on leaving for IRI lunchtime Friday.
.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

noob, you can walk to the beach at IRI.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Still going. Anyone need a ride from Gaithersburg area?


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh really. I thought it might be a long haul with all my gears. If it's close then that's great. Now, can I just lay my rods anywhere on the beach or is there certain area for fishing. I don't want to hook anyone swimming around  ? Thx HuskyMD.

Also, I got room for anyone needing a lift to IRI this Sat. I'm taking off in Arlington,Va. but will be glad to pickup if needed.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Im still in...*

me and my 2 passengers are still in. Question - What type of bait do I need to fish up there. And should I bring it with me or should I wait until I get There??? Also I plan on leaving the house at 4:30am saturday. Where is everyone meeting up at??? I have never been there so I dont want to get lost. Hey Hat, What time are you leaving out? Maybe I can follow you up there.......Tight Lines


MC


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

4:30am... whoa...

I should already be there... look for the lazy guy with a gray shirt, matching beard, with a fishin pole in his hand.
 

I'm guessing that everybody'll meet up at the pavilion at noon, if we are successful in reserving it. I'll give it my best shot. I'm optimistic... even made up some "*Reserved for Pier&Surf FLF Fling*" signs.  
Guess we'll see.

Hat, do I need to tell 'em on the way in? PM me your plans.
.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, sounds like I am definately out. Have a 9:30 am Saturday interview (tried to push for Monday, but don't want to "push" my luck), and working at 7 am Sunday. Hey Jason, definately want to try and get together with at least you and ANT before you go, and maybe a few more would want to join.

Know it will be a good time, and if things change, I'll let you know.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Bubbablue,*

Yes, talk to Winky King and let her know. She may give you one of thier signs. I'm leaving out of here around 9am Fri morn. Still don't know if were going to get our own campsite for a big tent or maybe put up a small one on yours?  I have your cell number and I'll give you a call after we get on the road.  

*Hey MC*, Fred and I will already be down there someplace on Sat morn. If you just go 50 east to Rt. 404 to Del. you can't get lost, it's a easy drive. See everyone there! ....Tightlines


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hat, replied to your PM.
Also, camp checkin is 1pm. I don't plan on getting there much before then. You may beat me there.

Everybody... 
*Watch your speed * going through some of those small Delaware towns. *Speed trap city.*


Rick
(aka)


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

gotta tha gear,got the plan...got a lil loot.....be outta the house wit Crawfish,and my neighbor,Glenn, by 6am,,,,,,,,gotta good crew...as long as the man don't spot my silva beater...be feeshin by 9am....don't drink all the B/L's.....and have FLF leave the 1's fer his girl Anne...o    r tha park ranger


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Liam is out again, Mrs. did end up securing tickets for the "Angry American" I will be flying solo for the 1st time all Summer. I still plan on getting into town late Friday evening and will be on the scene early Sat. am..Bubba I have your number and will be in touch. Murph


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*IRI Fishin Gear*

I use about 3 types of equipment

#1)A 7' Rod that can handle lures from 1/4-3/4 for cating Plastics,Bucktails and Flounder Fishing the Pockets on the Jetty with Fish Finder Rigs(and egg sinker is mostly used)with Wide Gap hooksbaited with Minnow/Squid.

#2)A 8-9'Rod that can handle lures from 1/2-3;I use IRI Bucktail Rig(A 1-2oz Trolling Sinker tied to 30" of 30-50lb test with a 1/2 Bucktail/3"Plastic Grub.Singslivers and Gottchas are great if the Blues are in there thick.Plugs will work too but I've never really had too mutch luck with them exect arround Sunset.I also Flounder Fish with this on the Backside of the Inlet with the same Flounder Rig mentioned above but I use a FF slide with a 2-3oz Bank Sinker;on the Backside of the Inlet if theres slow but pulling currents cast out the rig let and let it sit.I like to use Spin n Glow type Rigs for this type of fishin.Minnnows and Squid are also used.


#3 Is a heavy stiff 8-10' (1-6 or 2-8oz Rated)Rod riged with a Tautog or Drum rig;Tautog season is closed so Drum will be the Target;Black Drum will bite best on Peelers but Sand Fleas will work too.They can be found closer to the Jetty;Use a Drum Rig;Its 12" of 100lb mono with a 8/0 Circle Hook attached and a slinding thing to put your sinker on.I use a 4-6 oz Bank Sinker and I don't drift the rig I just fish it on the bottom.Drum will be found close to the rocks or where the sand and rocks meet in heavier currents.

The surf you can use about the same stuff you use at PLO or SPSP but might want to bring a little heavier stuff if the waves are bigger than 3-4';long cast aint always needed but cover everwhere from where the first set of breakers are to 80yds out.Look for Sand Bars and Sloughs.

Theres more info at the thread IRI Tides about IRI or the DE Surf.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

there is a beach that I've never seen anyone swimming at and you can get there with a short walk. If not, I'll let you haul your stuff over with my fish n Mate cart--assuming you can figure out who I am (hint, white fishing hat with Husky written on it). 

Or, you can drive two minutes down the road and park at 3R's and walk to beach there as well.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

here is the fishing report from B&R tackle;

Updated: 09/06/04

The fishing in Delaware Bay has been fair this week due to the changing weather, with catches of Flounder, Trout and a fair amount of Stripe Bass being caught. The Brandywine Shoals Overfall Shoals and Outer wall and the Cape Henlopen pier seems to be the best places to catch these fish.The baits of choice for these fish are Squid & live Minnows and Bucktails with a plastic worm.The Indian River Inlet has been producing Bluefish, Stripe Bass with more trout showing up this week.Live eels,Storm lures or Bucktails with a plastic worm are the best baits.Indian River Bay has also been producing some fair catches of Flounder this week when the weather permits. Live Minnows with squid or frozen Shinners is the bait of choice.The surf fishing from Cape Henlopen to Fenwick State beach has remained the same with catches of Bluefish, but the Spot,Kingfish and perch have slowed down. There are a few Sharks to be caught out there,just remember the regulations on them.The best baits have been Bloodworms,Bunker,fresh Spot and Mullet.The offshore bottom fishing has been good with catches of Croakers & Seabass on the open bottom around B Bouy .The Tuna fishing has picked up in the Baltimore and the Washington canyons on the troll for the Yellowfin tuna, and the chunking for Bluefin tuna has been good at the Hambone, Teacup, to the Hotdog for them.The Billfishing has also turned on with both Blue Marlin & White Marlin showing up in the canyons when the weather permits the boats to get out.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Checking In...*

Orest,

I'll be there. I should arrive around Saturday morning around 2 am. You'll find me fishing the jetty/beach area.

Husky - I got the stuff you need...I'll bring some squid and bum the rest of the bait from you. 
New Fish-N-Mate?

Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

friend isn't coming anymore. Won't have any bait when I get there. Figured I'd go get some after it gets started. I was planning on throwing lures in the morning and soaking bait after eating. Kind of broke though...what's a good cheap bait?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Heading to IRI now. 
See you guys there.

.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up. So you won't be needing an extra surf rod - right? I have a spinning setup you could use for fishing the inlet if you still need it. Let me know.

I'll be using lures at the jetty/beach area until around 7 or 8, hit breakfast at Sunrise Rest, and then come back and hit the inlet with bucktails, storms, etc. 

I still have not checked out the new rod and will probably hit the jetty/beach area to test it out. 

Sounds like a plan - beach after eating lunch. We can always pick up some bait down there. I usually do well at 3R's using cut bait...forget the bloodworms - they'll break you!  Squid and cut bait will work fine - cut /finger mullet is usually pretty good and I can pick some up after breakfast...

Sandcrab


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hat80 is planning on picking up a flat of bunker at Kool's on the way tonight. He might fish AI but I am sure he will have some left over. Throw in a buck or two and you should have plenty of cut bait for the day. Thats my plan.  Right buddy.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Fresh bunker is always good..*

I'll definately chip in for some...

Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll pitch a few bucks in the HAT! Sandcrab, correct, I won't need the rod for the surf. Could use a rod holder/spike if you have an extra! I think I'll get there around 7 AM. I guess you'll be off to breakfast :-(


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

what's a good place to get bait on the way to IRI or near there, will becoming from NOVA and the only I know of is #n%*ler's, don't want to say the name and get that rant started again.

wtrdog


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> I'll pitch a few bucks in the HAT! Sandcrab, correct, I won't need the rod for the surf. Could use a rod holder/spike if you have an extra! I think I'll get there around 7 AM. I guess you'll be off to breakfast :-(



lord...ya MD guys,can't throw some jack fer a sandspike?    FLF and Ant borrowed mine all,weekend...I will bring extra's if ya need one....

ya know I am pullin ya chain,right?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Sandspikes*

Al, I still have yours from the last spade trip. I put them my car and they will be united with you today. 

btw, how's the tunnel traffic around 6 on a friday afternoon? Anyway, I should be down there no later than 8.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Al, I still have yours from the last spade trip. I put them my car and they will be united with you today.
> 
> btw, how's the tunnel traffic around 6 on a friday afternoon? Anyway, I should be down there no later than 8.




Friday evening....ya should be fine.Do ya need directions to get to the crib?May feesh b4 you come...gimme a ring and I'll let ya know where...need to bag sum bait fer 2morrow...got some dieng bloods that need attention....bring sum cash....if ya don't feesh...I know this lil hole in the Wall


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*All who is comming with me*

WtrDog and I are Bringing two friends, and a guy from work is said he thought he would be there with his family... not necesarily part of the group though. Although, it is his first time introducing his kids to fishing. This means two things

1) amatuers can easily step all over fishing etiquet, not knowing of course.  
2) always great to see new people taking up the sport.  

-Surfman


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

*I will be late tomorrow.....*

Just to let everyone know who are waiting for Thai's food. I will be there late. I'm getting a 4x4 at a dealer at 9am so I can venture out where everyone catching those nice fishes. So hopefully everything goes smooth and I can be out sooner to meet up with everyone. 

Tony


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Husky MD,

What's happening??
When are you heading to IRI,?--hope I'm not too late. I'll be driving by myself, my friend won't be able to come he still in VA beach.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Im out the door*

Heading to pick up pops and my buddy. Ill see you all there......Tight Lines



MC


----------

